# My name is Becky and ...



## Becksabec (Apr 21, 2010)

...I'm a makeup addict. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I'm from Missouri and I'm a graphic design student.  I love Mac,  but I also collect Stila items and have way too much  skincare products than I could ever use.  So, hi.


----------



## n_c (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## nunu (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Becky!!


----------



## YuzuBunny (Apr 21, 2010)

welcome, i'm sure you'll have fun here!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Becky Welcome


----------



## bumblebees24 (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome Becky!


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## Purple (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## QueenBam (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi Becky!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2010)

Becky!


----------



## Becksabec (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 24, 2010)

welcome to the forum Becky!


----------



## Cinci (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey!   Welcome to Specktra!!!


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi, Becky!  Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

Hi Becky!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy dear!!


----------

